# Secret Bases



## Anomaly 54 (Jan 30, 2012)

Didn't see a topic like this before, so why not :p

What was your favorite kind of secret base? The Secret Power bases in Hoenn or the Underground Rooms in Sinnoh?
And what would you add/remove/change if you could?

For me, the Hoenn secret bases were the best. I would probably like some of them to be bigger, and maybe put healing/PC capabilities in, but apart from that there was nothing I didn't like about them.

Thoughts?


----------



## Aisling (Jan 30, 2012)

Definitely for super-sure the Secret Power bases!! I loved making like, little inns out of them and stuff, even if I didn't have any friends to swap records with, who could bump into them or anything. They were still totally cool... and with Wifi you'd think they would have done a lot more with the Secret Power-style bases! But no... :(

Only thing I would do is make them a little bigger, maybe with some more rooms. The ones with the holes were my favorites, because once you got the boards to cover them up so you could walk across, you had like two or three rooms to deck out. Secret bases like that only without needing to waste a decoration spot on boards would be awesome.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 30, 2012)

I want the Secret Power ones back. But I forget, was there a limit on the number of things you could put in there?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 30, 2012)

Hoenn bases were the best. I wish to have similar bases back.


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 30, 2012)

I like the secret bases in Hoenn being I have no friends on wifi. So, my Underground base has those stupid rocks in it. Thats why I like the Hoenn bases because I like cutomizing my base without the rocks and have no friends. I don't need them in Hoenn, and thats why the secret bases there are the best!!!


----------



## M&F (Jan 30, 2012)

The Hoenn secret bases were definitely better.

For starters, the rock removal mechanic in Sinnoh had all the frustrations of trade evolution, plus the fact that you had to put through the other person some incredibly stupid and annoying little game that would get all the more irritating depending on how far apart the Secret Bases are.

Also, the original ones had a lot more individuality to them. "I made a secret base on a hole next to Rusturf Tunnel!" "Well I made mine in a clump of grass in Route 120" (I almost always do the latter). In generation IV, you made yours in the underground, and that was it. The interiors were all the same. The most you could differ from others was in under what exactly you drilled your base, and that isn't very exciting unless you have a brutal imagination.

Not to mention the accessibility of decorations. In Hoenn you can just buy them along a few places, and get a few more elusive pieces as gifts or prizes. In Sinnoh, though, they were all sold in the Underground... For Spheres you not only had to painstakingly dig up (although that part was admittedly kind of addictive) but also inevitably bury and wait on so you could get a proper size. And then you actually had to find the vendors and happen to be carrying what they were looking for, and they were all over the frickin' maze.

I'm definitely hoping for the return of Secret Power Bases in the inevitable R/S remakes. They could definitely use a few more features -- while they're plenty neat as they are, some additions could make them really awesome. Somebody mentioned healing machines in place, which would be amazing, but carries the risk of making the bases become a feature for munchkins to plant one in every route they go grinding on. They could also be usable as flight landing spots, and they could get the occasional visitor, like the Platinum Villa.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 30, 2012)

Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> They could also be usable as flight landing spots, and they could get the occasional visitor, like the Platinum Villa.


...Only less expensive.

But yes, please bring back the Hoenn bases, they were pretty boss. I remember having this one that I would always plant my base in... Route 119, I believe, and it was pretty far off the beaten path. I think it was one of the ones that required the Acro Bike to get to.

One thing I'd love is for them to add more decoration slots. The ones they gave were never enough for me... then again, I was never satisfied without walls coated in posters. ... And add more decorations too.

I agree with the post that said healing machines would be great, but I think it should be either pretty expensive or a contest prize or something.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jan 30, 2012)

I loved the Hoenn bases. There was more variety than the Sinnoh bases, like you could have it in a tree or bush. I also loved hunting for a good base, because all of them were different, whereas most underground caves seem the same.
I didn't really like the Platinum resort house. Everything was too expensive.


----------



## M&F (Jan 30, 2012)

Zora of Termina said:


> ...Only less expensive.
> 
> But yes, please bring back the Hoenn bases, they were pretty boss. I remember having this one that I would always plant my base in... Route 119, I believe, and it was pretty far off the beaten path. I think it was one of the ones that required the Acro Bike to get to.
> 
> ...


And also customizable.

Yeah, decoration limits were a drag. In fact, I don't see why they exist, since there are other means of preventing one from loading the base so full of crap they can't walk in and out.


----------



## Dar (Jan 30, 2012)

Secret Power bases. Definitely. Plus, I liked putting them in out-of-the-way places. I don't know why. It also seems kind of boring to have everyones' bases in the same general place, and those giant rocks are frickin' annoying.


----------



## Charles (Jan 31, 2012)

I bleedin' love the Hoenn bases. When I was a wee Jude, I would make cafes and stores and other cool things in the tree-type bases. I was so terribly disappointed when the feature was discontinued, much like not having your Pokemon walk with you in Black/White.


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 1, 2012)

I just knew when this thread started that no-freakin-body would say they liked the Sinnoh bases. I'd like the Hoenn bases to make a return too, but it's just such an obvious thing, why would you even ask people to specify?

I remember waiting for that clearance sale in Lilycove for the longest time to get the board to cover up the wall. And all the other cool stuff there, like the slide and stuff. Grand, grand things. I can't do that in my current copy of Emerald anymore cause of its dried up battery, but that's all right. If they do release remakes of the two games, you bet that'll be one of their major selling points.


----------



## Karousever (Feb 4, 2012)

Hoenn Secret Power Bases for the win! They're definitely something I miss and love. I didn't like the 16 item limit though. Least I think it was 16....
I didn't like the Sinnoh games much at all, much less the Underground.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 9, 2012)

Alxprit said:


> I just knew when this thread started that no-freakin-body would say they liked the Sinnoh bases.


Well duh, no true Pokemon fan would prefer the Sinnoh bases.

(yeah, No True Scotsman fallacy and all that, but whatever)

I always made my Hoenn bases in the walls of a cave - I don't know why, but it just felt right.


----------



## bobandbill (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah, I'm going to have to agree and say Hoenn ones. Firstly; you could put them in the overworld, not some spot in the underground that looks the same as the others. Then there was no 'remove rocks by doing all of this first' business, and you could also battle your friends in their bases, which made for great exp-grinding spots.

I liked the Underground too, mind; I just prefer the way RSE did bases.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 19, 2012)

Underground only had one use: getting heart scales. The secret bases sucked and were horrible for those with no multiplayer (such as I). I loved the Hoenn ones and often chose secret bases near the sandstorm place.


----------

